
Ask HN: As an engineer, how do I become more involved in politics? - politicaleng
I&#x27;m sitting at home watching the march and wish there was a way I could apply my skills, engineering skills in particular, to help people be heard and help make a difference in this political climate. What can I do?
======
Eridrus
Find local political/nonprofit groups and ask them what you can do to help.
They will probably have a tonne of ideas with no idea how to implement them.
Their ideas may not all be good, but as long as you've reached out to groups
who have a track record of being effective, they're probably better than
yours/mine. If you want to dig even deeper, try and really understand what
they're doing and use your knowledge of what is possible to find opportunities
they didn't know existed.

I spent this afternoon readings about housing policy and one of the nonprofits
literally said on their website that they were seeking funding to do web
development for an interactive visualisation. Is this the most effective way
of using dev resources? No idea; maybe these visualisations help them
influence decision makers in this area, but it's a start if you're really
keen.

------
ramtatatam
Help people to reach to facts. Who promised what and then was the promise
delivered. Who voted what, especially when it comes to dangerous acts. Who was
found to support shady individuals. Such historical horizon should go far back
into the past, not 10 years or 20 years but at least until WWII - since great
grand parents of current political establishment was holding power during this
uneasy time and they obviously had influence on their descendants.

------
daedalus13
I'd try to meet up with like minded people. At the very least, put your email
in your profile.

